# Skinny Disease



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey does anyone know where I can get Levamisole Hydrochloride?

I'm trying to save one of my clown loaches because he's wasting away on me.

Preferably ASAP please.

Thanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Charles in BC has some IIRC.

Despite my tag, I'm all out.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Gucci are you 100% sure it is sick and not just the weeny of the pack? Clown loaches have a leader or two of the pack and it works its way down from there. This one might just be intimidated by the others and is not getting enough to eat. Try putting it in another tank for a bit and seeing if that helps. It might just need a few good meals.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

He's abnormally skinny though. I'll try to take some pics when I get home tonight. You can see his bones. I can see that he eats a bit but not like the rest of the group. I tried some zuccini and it looked like he was nibbling on it. The rest have no problem eating and are getting nice and plump now.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> He's abnormally skinny though. I'll try to take some pics when I get home tonight. You can see his bones. I can see that he eats a bit but not like the rest of the group. I tried some zuccini and it looked like he was nibbling on it. The rest have no problem eating and are getting nice and plump now.


Sounds like he is the odd man out. I had this same problem with mine. 
You should take it out and see if it will eat and gain some size in another tank. 
You can see the bones on it head but is the stomach caving inward?


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i would definitely seperate it from the others. i did this with a skunk loach that i thought had skinny disease. i fed him more than the other guys so he could catch up. by the time i put him back in he had grown more than i thought and was bigger than all his buddies.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's the best shots I could get -

 

I have a 15gal QT but I'm actually looking to setup something smaller for him. Just need to find a cheap tank off someone, I find my 15G is too big for quarantines.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup I got some from charles myself, good luck with the lil guy.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for the heads up guys.

I'll shoot Charles an email now.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd be inclined to see if it feeds and fattens up by itelsf first before treating.

If it is callamanus, then you'll have to treat the whole tank anyways, as all the fish will potentially be infected.


----------



## knight of ni (Oct 8, 2006)

gucci17 said:


> Hey does anyone know where I can get Levamisole Hydrochloride?
> 
> I'm trying to save one of my clown loaches because he's wasting away on me.
> 
> ...


seems to be some trouble with levamisole being used illicitly, maybe they're tight with it right now. Same in the states, I hear angelfish breeders asking where it's available now. Since it's used medicinally for humans, and can boost immune response for HIV patients, it should be available somewhere. https://www.researchgate.net/public...of_immunomodulating_agent_levamisole_in_vitro

http://www.tiaft2006.org/proceedings/pdf/PT-p-06.pdf

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_drug_war_tainted_cocaine

there's been a flurry of these incidents


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll try seperating it first. I'll order the meds from Charles anyways just incase.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

From the pics it looks like he just needs to beef up nothing wrong with him. This is common with clown loaches. See how it does on it's own first. I bet it will fatten up in no time 

OH gucci if you want to ordef from charles lets get a group order going. Yes or no?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Jackson said:


> From the pics it looks like he just needs to beef up nothing wrong with him. This is common with clown loaches. See how it does on it's own first. I bet it will fatten up in no time
> 
> OH gucci if you want to ordef from charles lets get a group order going. Yes or no?


I will definitely try to seperate him and feed him on his own to see if that will work. You're probably right since I don't notice his stomach sunken in.

I'll be ordering the LH from Charles either way. If you want to get a group order going, I'll take a look at what he has.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I will definitely try to seperate him and feed him on his own to see if that will work. You're probably right since I don't notice his stomach sunken in.
> 
> I'll be ordering the LH from Charles either way. If you want to get a group order going, I'll take a look at what he has.


Sounds good.

I am in and so is bigfishy.


----------

